# A version of Wanduan



## JWLuiza (Jan 17, 2012)




----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 17, 2012)

This is you?

I don't know the kata so cannot comment specifically.  I do like that your feet seem more planted and stable than a lot of what I see on places like Youtube.  That's a huge pet peeve of mine, when the feet are sliding and rolling and lifting up all over the place, no root, no connection to the ground.  I see that in even high ranking people, in lots of styles.  For that, I give you good marks.


----------



## JWLuiza (Jan 17, 2012)

Thank you. That is me! Also, for reference I'm 6'7"


----------



## Flying Crane (Jan 17, 2012)

JWLuiza said:


> Thank you. That is me! Also, for reference I'm 6'7"



holy shizzlesticks!


----------



## Yondanchris (Jan 29, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Its always nice to see others competing, I really need to have video rolling the next time!


----------

